# De Rosa Eurobke 2009 Pics



## camrosa (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi guys, I'm new to the forum. Thought you might like to see thes images I found on 

http://bikeadelic.blogspot.com/2009/09/eurobike-2009-new-de-rosa-collection.html

Fantastic images of Bike Porn (see his flickr site over 86 images)

regards


Camrosa 
2003 Planet Soft Light Blue
and 2001 Planet Soft Dark Blue Risso Scotti


----------



## camrosa (Jul 27, 2009)

*Replies On Post*

Hi guys,

I thought as I was new to the forum I might get some replies.

Doesn't seem to be that friendly or is there a clique!!!!!??????


Cameron


----------



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

Not a clique. Even if there would be, who cares? Many DeRosa enthusiasts are all over Bikeadelic, they may have already seen the pics. I know I check that particular blog almost daily. I'll even submit a few pics in the next week or so when we put together a few new "old" bikes in the shop. Thank you for your link, you have to admit there are some real lookers. The Neo Primato and the Scatto track bike are my favorites. Others here have good things to say about some of the carbon offerings as well.
Cheers,
Grady


----------

